# When do you think there Will be a cure for dp and dr?



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

Do you think there Will be a cure in Our lifetime? And when?
1-5 years?
5-10 years?
10-15 years?
20-25 years?
30+ years?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Probably right after I pass away


----------



## jondude900 (Oct 3, 2017)

check out my Topic*


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

jondude900 said:


> check out my Topic*


Where?


----------



## Freewilly79 (Oct 27, 2017)

Good evening,

*I think I have ran in to either a partial or total cure* for the fast majority of pure Depersonalization sufferers. I've only come back up to 25% in the past year. But its the first time there has been positive movement in the last 22 years. Quite the adventure I'll tell you..Not necessarily an easy adventure, but hey, it gives hope!

This is my *treatment/ therapy strategy*. I'm combining 2 different styles=

1) *Voice development therapy*, where your body and mind learn to communicate and merge again. It opens your heart in such a powerful way when well done. You realize you are feeling and connecting with your soul again bit by bit.

2) PTS release exercises like TRE (Tension & Trauma Release Exercise).

Im doing the leg and hip shaking exercise to loosen up the psoas muscle around the hips, where a lot of your emotional block is being hijacked.

These therapies are best served *without medication, *the idea is you feel yourself, your fears, embrace and accept them before you burry them foor good!

Im not arguing you should get of the meds if its your only thing to keep going. But remember to get of them if you have the means to look the beast in the eyes.

I will post more elaborate on treatment options when I have completely mapped its potential after I reached the summit.

Stay strong, we will change despair in hope and the knowledge the cure is out there, because it is.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

worst case scenario im thinking is 25 years, im hoping, so lemme think real quick, 21+25 and ill be.. 46, and im thinking ill die when im 85 if im lucky, so 40 years of good livin, i guess i can hang on


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

I tend to think the idea of a "silver bullet" cure for DP/DR is a wild goose chase. There is no such cure of any other mental or emotional challenge, why would DP/DR be any different? The truth as I see it is that we have the tools we have-therapy, some medications, physical activity, diet, etc.-we can use to deal with it, but that not much else will evolve additionally. There's not a lot of money or research behind our esoteric disorder and even if there was, advances in treating such things are incremental and slow.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Manic D said:


> I tend to think the idea of a "silver bullet" cure for DP/DR is a wild goose chase. There is no such cure of any other mental or emotional challenge, why would DP/DR be any different? The truth as I see it is that we have the tools we have-therapy, some medications, physical activity, diet, etc.-we can use to deal with it, but that not much else will evolve additionally. There's not a lot of money or research behind our esoteric disorder and even if there was, advances in treating such things are incremental and slow.


This is unfortunately the reality of not just DP but alot of other mental health conditions....Its trial and error as to what works and until the day we can really understand and repair the chemistry of the brain properly its gonna remain trial and error...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Your assuming a single cause for a complex symptom. Plus we all seem to have different symptoms from each other. Depends, it is very complicated but I am hopeful. I am also hopeful about the use of microdosing drugs like lsd, mdma and psylocybin. These drugs clearly work, but people take them in ridiculous amounts to get high. That could help some.. but until it becomes 'cost effective' or socialism has a big comeback, we won't be individually tested rigorously enough. The route cause for many of us will be different, some inflammation, some gut bacteria out of whack, some genes, some lyme disease, some this infection or that, some autoimmune etc etc. Until mental illness is seen to potentially have very real physical causes by the medical community that won't change. But I'm hopeful it will change in the next 10 years and we will get better treatment options and more thorough diagnostics


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

M1k3y said:


> worst case scenario im thinking is 25 years, im hoping, so lemme think real quick, 21+25 and ill be.. 46, and im thinking ill die when im 85 if im lucky, so 40 years of good livin, i guess i can hang on


Honestly i feel like 25 years is within the "likely" category, not worst case.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

I think the idea of microdosing to deal with a disorder like DP/DR or anything associated with it (OCD, anxiety, depression) is ludicrous. These are drugs that got a lot of people here in the first place and should be regarded as highly risky at best for individuals with mental health issues and at worst, catastrophically bad. Just adding that to this discussion. Best to all.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm not sure the idea of a silver bullet is so crazy. We're making some pretty huge medical breakthroughs these days, and I think it's only a matter of time before things like cortical remapping or the effective rebalancing of brain chemicals becomes routine. Granted I don't think it'll be anytime soon, but we do already have some impressive technology and clinical trials underway. On the surface though, mental health treatment seems stuck in the stone age, there's no doubt about it. I think we were born 50 years too soon.


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

They'll never cure it because pharmaceutical/supplement companies will profit from dpdr as long as theres no cure. Even if they come out with a cure lets say in 10 years, I think I would've just taken a chance on a heroic dose of psilocybin before then.


----------



## gunstor (Mar 19, 2013)

Doubt there will ever be a cure because not enough profit in it for the pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I became ill in 1971. The 1990s were declared "The Decade of the Brain". The government funded many ambitious research projects. Promises were made for

breakthroughs in understanding and treatment of brain disorders. After 10 years, doctors and scientists proclaimed the results - "The Brain is more Complicated

than we Thought". Bwahaha. Thanks for waiting. In 45+ years of suffering, the United States medical community has made almost zero progress in treating

neurological and psychiatric brain illness. The progress that has been made is reflected in that Anti psychotics have fewer side effects, and we now have SSRI/SNRI medications.

I suspect waiting another 50 years will yield similar improvements. I wouldn't expect any breakthroughs from the US. Maybe Cuba, France, or Italy can make a

significant contribution to brain science. The US is currently busy making money.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

As soon as DP/DR will be epidemic and we are very close to that, more and more people got chronic DP every year. When DP will touch some of important politicians or their relatives, they will invent cure relatively fast. Who knows when it will be....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

In 1992 after visiting various doctors who just stared blankly back at me I signed myself into a psyche ward because what was going on inside my head was absolute hell on earth....That was my second bout of chronic DP since i first experienced it in 1989....

I was trialed on various meds until a low dose Anti Psychotic returned me to what I now describe as the 6 out of 10 state of mind ive been in ever since...

Over the years I have given various therapists large amounts of money, I have visited various different shrinks who all just said I was a little depressed and wrote me another script (In fact one top shrink actually told me I wasnt ill enough to receive regular care) AND i have tried various other treatments like Reike, Spiritual Healers, Supplements, Different Diets etc etc etc..........The list goes on.....

Now when I say that in nearly 30 years of dealing with this crap the treatment procedure has not changed one bit I mean "It Hasnt Changed One Bit" ......Shrinks will give you a pep talk and a script (and send you on your merry way)..... Therapists will let you rant for 50 minutes and then hand you a bill and ask you to come back in a week (and you still walk out the door as sick as you went in).......GPs usually just stare blankly back at you and tell you that its a bit of anxiety or depression "maybe" (They then fumble through their drug manuals and prescribe you the one from the company who gives them the most money to offload it)

Nothing has changed in nearly 30 years when it comes to Psychiatric Treatment....... NOTHING!........At best you will get a pep talk, or a prescription, or both, and you will be sent on your merry way left in an even more baffled state of mind than when you went in....

Actually one thing has changed in all my years of dealing with the Mental Health System here....Instead of getting an appointment within a week you can be left waiting up to six months............Progress huh?????????????

I have long since discharged myself from the mental service in this country and continue to fumble and function as best I can because after all these years of dealing with this crap I actually think I know more than ANY of the so called "Trained" Mental Health Specialists when it comes to nearly all mental health issues...Not just DP....

A good psychologist friend of mine recently told me that to be a true expert in any subject you will have to have gone through 10,000 hours of learning about it....I reckon nearly 30 years of DP has thought me a thing or two about it dont you??????

Nearly 30 years later and im still using the same medicine to keep my brain just about in check....Nearly thirty years later and the treatment for all mental health problems remains the exact same.....In fact its very lucky guess work on the part of most professionals at the best of times if your to get any positive results from any treatment.....

The chemistry of the human brain is wayyyy more complex than any human can even begin to comprehend......We havent even bgan to touch the tip of the ice berg as regards proper treatment for all psychiatric illnesses let alone DP.....If cancer was the plague of the 20th century mental ill health is the new plague for the 21st century......


----------



## Simon2x (Jan 21, 2018)

You really think that there is gonna be a 'cure'? Phah.
You are the cure. It's within you.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> A good psychologist friend of mine recently told me that to be a true expert in any subject you will have to have gone through 10,000 hours of learning about it....I reckon nearly 30 years of DP has thought me a thing or two about it dont you??????


A short side note: This simple "10000 hours rule" is a myth. The truth is more complex. The time needed to become an expert at something can vary strongly between individuals.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

could be tommorw could be 100 years hell who knows maybe they already have a cure but keep it hush from the general public and for elites only. nobody knows. all i know is that when somthing goes haywire in your brain its much harder to repair or recover from then lets say a broken bone or a cut/bruise, twisted ankle ect


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

I have to disagree with those who have a negative outlook on the future for Depersonalization. In my opinion it is more logical that a breakthrough in the near future will come about and relieve the majority of us suffering from the condition whether it be from a new drug, or advancements in brain understanding and brain stimulation technology. Technology is advancing rapidly. Just think of what computers and cell phones were like in the 90's compared to now. Advancements in the medical field are the same way and it will keep moving forward.

There are claims on this thread that medication options have remained stagnant for the last 30 years but that is not the case. SSRIs didn't exist back then as well as other newer meds which have greatly helped the lives of millions of people. Other advancements came about as well such as TMS, nuerofeedback, new types of brain scans, etc.

Consider this excerpt from the book "Stranger to Myself" about depersonalization:

In 2001 Mauricio Sierra and German E. Berrios took a close look at 200 cases of depersonalization in medical literature since 1898, dividing them into pre- and post- World War II groups. What they found was that "the phenomenology of depersonalization has remained stable over the last hundred years" ... It helps confirm the viability of Depersonalization Disorder as a singular, consistent syndrome within the body, despite vast changes in culture and society.

So since DPD is a singular and consistent condition that must mean there are specific brain areas and dysfunctions responsible for DPD. Once technology is advanced enough to identify what is wrong with the brain specifically in DPD a cure or at least an effective treatment will come about.

There is already a base of understanding which seems to point to an overactive prefrontal cortex which causes a dampening of activity in lower areas of the brain resulting in emotional numbing. Also research points to potential dysfunctions in the tempero-parietal junction and possibly the right angular gyrus. The opioid system may also play a role in DPD which was something that was unknown 20 years ago. In fact, the new antidepressant drug ALKS 5461 has been submited to the FDA for approval. This drug is a kappa opioid receptor antagonist which is what naloxone is and naloxone has been shown to greatly reduce DPD symptoms in a couple small trials. If this drug gets approved it could be a game changer for us.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

DPFighter said:


> I have to disagree with those who have a negative outlook on the future for Depersonalization. In my opinion it is more logical that a breakthrough in the near future will come about and relieve the majority of us suffering from the condition whether it be from a new drug, or advancements in brain understanding and brain stimulation technology. Technology is advancing rapidly. Just think of what computers and cell phones were like in the 90's compared to now. Advancements in the medical field are the same way and it will keep moving forward.
> 
> There are claims on this thread that medication options have remained stagnant for the last 30 years but that is not the case. SSRIs didn't exist back then as well as other newer meds which have greatly helped the lives of millions of people. Other advancements came about as well such as TMS, nuerofeedback, new types of brain scans, etc.
> 
> ...


I am going to contact Elon Musk, sounds crazy, but maybe he will be interested in investing for treatment of this disorder, he could make a lot of money from this, of course he even will not read my message... still i need to try


----------



## Alterbridger (Mar 29, 2018)

thanksforbeingalive said:


> I am going to contact Elon Musk, sounds crazy, but maybe he will be interested in investing for treatment of this disorder, he could make a lot of money from this, of course he even will not read my message... still i need to try


I don't think you are crazy at all. I do things like that all the time. If I'm not being proactive, I'm not going to get anywhere.


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

haha, its funny.

The minute I read that there isn't a cure for it

i decided from that day forward

that I was going to become a researcher on it

Whether anyone else does or not.

And I plan to.

But the process will take some years and getting studies approved by the government takes a long time.

Unless u wanna take the leap as a victim and teach urself some neuroscience regarding this

I doubt any outsider is gonna do research on something that's barely heard. Alot of sufferer's yes

But no voice. I didn't even know about this phenomenon until I had it.

If someone decides to take a stubborn leap and make some publications

there could be some major advancements in research within the next 30 years or so regarding DP specifically.

But I'm not one to wait.

If you want treatment in this era

I think it's just a matter of taking your medical life in ur own hands. Whether doctors do anything or not...

.....It can't be left up to them.


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

By the way. You can check out my thread, labeled "Depersonalization research". Do give ideas.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

the problem with asking am do expecting there to be a "cure" for any psychological problem (depression, social anxiety, schizophrenia, etc.) is, among other things, that these aren't unitary phenomena. They are experienced in different ways and caused by different things in different people.


----------

